# How to design your company’s uniform + 80 awesome examples



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I'm Lidia from Printsome and today we want to share a new article about workwear! 

Uniforms can strengthen a company, but how? Should any brand have a work uniform? What kind of uniform? Which printing technique should be used?

All the answers are here! --> http://printso.me/workwearlist

Learn how to design an awesome uniform for your employees! *Get inspired with more than 80 brilliant workwear examples!*










Hope you like it!

Have an awesome day


----------

